# What Do You Think Of Camel Trophy Watches?



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Do Camel Trophy Watches Have What it Takes?


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi iloper, do you have any photos of the watches, or some discriptions, i dont know what camel trophy watch's are, fred.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Camel Trophy Adventure Watches are designed, manufactured, and distributed by Mondaine Watch Ltd.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Iloper,

I had a cameltrophy watch for about almost 14 years...

untill last summer when I lost it in the sea....









I wouldn buy it again, but that's because of the look...my taste has changed in all these years, but for the quality i would buy it again without any doubt,

it was suberbly accurate,

solid (I had it on everyday, for 14 years...) and it was waterproof, even after a streetwatchmaker in Laos changed the battery for me...

so defenetly a good watch IMHO,

just now I not so much a fan of the looks anymore especially the new Camel active looks...

anyway,

thats my experience with a watch that now is ticking on the bottom of the northsea...

gregor


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

iloper wrote:



> Do Camel Trophy Watches Have What it Takes?


You bet









Here's a snapshot of mine. Crap photo but it's the best I can do at short notice on my cheapo digital camera


















Being quartz (and Miyota no less) I guess many aren't going to like it, but as an outdoor watch it's great. Mine has seen out several winters in the Scottish Highlands and hasn't got so much as a scratch.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

iloper said:


> Do Camel Trophy Watches Have What it Takes?


 I am not sure if they are still made. They were a cheap version of Sector watches. They even had a special one with a Panerai type winder-protector for Â£500. I would describe them as student/boyscout watches. The design didnâ€™t look as if it could hide scratches very well. Very â€˜designerâ€™. They had one automatic, which I have often considered getting but never did.

john


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

my next one is my profile image

i do not know how to put the images inside this text case.

URL?


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

no more opinions?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Err,nice cigarettes


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I doubt there are that many Camel watch owners here so you've probably had a 100% response already.

My "Camel" will be seeing active service again in April. I'm going over to Bahrain for the F1 Grand Prix. The Miyota quartz movement has proved 100% reliable, the alarm will kick me out of bed in the morning and I'll no doubt have a bit of fun with the chronograph feature measuring drivers' lap times. I doubt mine is waterproof any more as I've had the back off to replace batteries on a couple of occasions.

Still, it's an ideal watch to use for travel purposes and taking a Camel to Bahrain seems appropriate somehow


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

a nice trip!

Schumacher is going to win and Ferrari will rule.

I hope i didn't spoil the surprise...


----------

